# Book Buying and How to not download to Kindle Until I'm Ready



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay, let me preface this by saying that I'm in a pre-Kindle state.
I'd like to purchase books for my Kindle to be (or get free ones) and have them waiting in the wings for my Kindle (when I've saved enough money to buy it).

Can this be done? I wanted to put them in my wish list or something- but don't always have the option. And the free ones only give me the option to download to my Kindle, which I don't have yet.

Can anyone point me in the right direction? I have a couple of free books on my notepad by my computer, but I'd really rather get them and store them in my account until I get the Blessed One.

Thanks so much!


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I wanted to do the same thing, but got the answer that you can't get the free books from Amazon without having a kindle registered in your name. As to other sites, I think you could download to your computer and transfer via USB cable for later. Heres a caveat for my help: I have 1 weeks experience on a kindle 1. Good luck! PS I bought used Kindle 1 for $200 on e-bay.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Here are some links to places to get free ebooks that you can save on your computer till you get your "precious"
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1136.0.html
And here is a thread with info on your Amazon wish list that might help, as well.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1002.0.html


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

To buy from Amazon, you do need to have a Kindle registered. There are other sites that you can download to your computer and have them waiting. You should be able to find plenty of information on that in The Book Corner forum. We are pulling for you to get your Kindle soon.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

There's an option on the Amazon "Manage Your Kindle" page that allows you to download to your computer. In many cases this page is made available when you place your order. In other cases the page is not available until you have received and registered your Kindle.

If you chose to download a book to your computer it does not automatically download to your Kindle when Whispernet is turned on.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jeff said:


> There's an option on the Amazon "Manage Your Kindle" page that allows you to download to your computer. In many cases this page is made available when you place your order. In other cases the page is not available until you have received and registered your Kindle.
> 
> If you chose to download a book to your computer it does not automatically download to your Kindle when Whispernet is turned on.


But you still need a Kindle already purchased to even be able to download to the computer (it asks which Kindle you're downloading it for)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> But you still need a Kindle already purchased to even be able to download to the computer (it asks which Kindle you're downloading it for)


Yes. That's right. I was addressing the question: "How to not download to Kindle Until I'm Ready" which I thought was a very good question.

If you buy a book and don't want it automatically downloaded to your Kindle when you turn on Whispernet, you can download it to your computer instead.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

So it looks like I can make a wish list for the Kindle books that cost money, and I'll keep making my paper wish list on the pad next to my computer for the free ones that I can't do anything with right now.

I can't wait to get a Kindle! I've even picked out my cover already........


----------

